# How can my wife travel with me for the first time visit to Germany



## aranya30 (Aug 8, 2016)

I am an Indian passport holder living in the US. I have got my German work permit approved and will be applying for a work visa.
I want my wife to accompany me during the first time I go to Germany. I know that I can apply for my wife's residence permit once I get a residence permit myself in Germany. This process will take 6-8 weeks. This wont work for me as she cannot be by herself for this duration.
Is there any other visa that I can apply for my wife (for example, a visitor visa so we can go to Germany together for the first time)? Can she apply for the required residence permit later - being on the visitor visa in Germany itself?

Any response is highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## aranya30 (Aug 8, 2016)

Any reply will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you contacted your local German embassy or consulate? That's the first step.


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

yes, she can accompany you. She has to get schengen visa.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

likith_jogi said:


> yes, she can accompany you. She has to get schengen visa.


If she gets a tourist visa she will not be able to switch to a different visa category in country.


----------

